# Alignment @ Crappy (Canadian) Tire



## Nosrac (Oct 21, 2004)

Just my recent experience at Crappy.

It really all started with the wheel bearings replacement. Ever since then I got my rear wheel bearings replaced, the back end of the car feel extremely unsettle going over bumps and cracks. Knowing that it needed an alignment done, I brought the car in 10 days ago at a local Crappy in Ottawa.

After the alignment done, the backend of the car STILL very unstable going thru bumps/cracks. Last Tuesday when there was a bit of snow on the ground. We were driving about 60km/h on a slight right hander curve, the backend started to kick out like Toyko Drfit!!! It's not THAT funny when 1) it was unintentional 2) there were like 50 cars around me, front/back and oncoming traffic! Got it under control but totally freaked my wfie out.....

So I thought it wasn't the alignment, then it must be something related to suspension or something. I gave in and brought the car in to dealerships for inspection. Turns out the suspension/bushing are fine and the adviser suggested to do an alignment check, turns out Toe/Camber on both front and back were off, I mean FAR off..... they gave me the report afterward and here is some reading on the back. 

Toe: Spec range 0.0mm to 1.0mm
Actual: 16mm left 18mm right

16-18 times off from spec!!!

So I paid Nissan to re-align the car and the car right away felt like the way it used to be!

I was furious and stormed back to Crappy with the Nissan report (not so much for the $100 they charged for the alignment but I could have been in an accident last week because of this). I met with the manager and his explanation was because they didn't have the X-trail spec on the system and they did the alignment based on the Xterra spec?! WDF? Anyhow, he promptly refunded my money but seriously, how could they charged for an alignment job when they didn't have the data to do it. They could have just tell me that they can't do it in the frist place!!!! Just the thought of geting in the an accident because of this made me mad. 

Moral of the story:

- Don't bring the X to other places for alignment cause chances are, they don't have the spec.
- Crappy Tires charge the same as the dealership for an alignment (who would have thought?)


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I always have a copy of the wheels alignment factory values with me in the car and take it with me to the tyre places because I know they'd rather do guess work than admit that they don't have the correct values to do the job.

Refer to THIS thread on the Aussie Forum where I posted the alignment values and print a copy to avoid being in the same situation.


----------



## xtrailofthedead (Feb 26, 2009)

Eventually everyone makes the mistake of using Canadian tire...At least noone was hurt and neither was the xtrail!


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

In my youth I worked there (+15 years ago). You wouldn't believe the stories. 

I have never heard good things about CTC garage work.

I wouldn't trust them to change a light bulb.

I owned a Ford Tempo for 17 years and I always took it to local shop. Find a good local shop. They depend on repeat business. CTC knows there will always be one more behind you after you stomp out of the store.

IMO


----------

